# Reliable Wind Resistant High Altitude Lighter?



## Quicksmoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi guys. After lurking here for a while I finally need some input and hence my first post. I have spent literally hours searching the forums here (and elsewhere) to no avail. Is there even such a thing as a reliable wind resistant high altitude lighter? I live at about 6500 ft. elevation and always smoke outside while I am volunteering as a dog walker at my local Humane Society. Where I live (the White Mountains of Az.) it is often quite windy. I have tried the Ronson Jetlite lighters (several actually), as many of you seem to like, and they don't work for very long or very well for me (usually won't ignite though a spark is visible). I tried different fuel adjustments and fiddled around with them but finally just gave up. I only use the Vector quadruple refined gas BTW. Don't know if that would make a difference. Maybe I should try the cheap stuff?

My current lighter - a Xikar Stratosphere - is supposed to be a high altitude lighter. It has always worked intermittently and has a barely wind resistant single flame. It usually requires several attempts before it lights and then it goes out a lot if it's windy so it is pretty frustrating to use. It is my second one as the lid broke on my first one after only 2 months light use (design flaw actually) and I had to send it in for replacement. The lid has broke on my current one as well but I decided to just use it as is. Both lighters worked exactly the same.

I was even considering the S.T. Dupont Defi Extreme for a while even though the cost is quite daunting but I didn't like the poor warranty (only 2 yrs.) for such a pricey item and the fact that it's made in China to boot. 

I'm thinking it has to be a torch flame as a soft flame probably won't be very wind resistant and would be quite difficult for touchups.

Sorry if this was a long winded post but is anybody out there having any luck with a lighter that meets all of these requirements?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use a Xikar EXodus wind resistant lighter....it's not windproof....just wind resistant which means with windy conditions it will go out. XIKAR Stratosphere High Altitude Lighters work pretty well up to 12,000 feet and if it doesn't work for you then send it back with a lifetime warranty. High altitudes can cause problems for sure but usually even at 6500 my Exodus works with no problems. A lot of problems have to do with refills....some will just put the nozzle in there and push w/o purging. Any tiny bit of air that goes into the chamber is a recipe for disaster...your lighter will spit and sputter and then finally just quit igniting. One has to practice so that when you recharge NO AIR gets into the chamber. You will know you've screwed up when you recharge and the nozzle starts spraying butane all over...you've just loaded your lighter with half butane and half air. If you recharge correctly you'll never hear the hiss. If you do purge the lighter of ALL contents and start over...purge until you don't hear any hissing sound. It takes practice but when you know how to do it I assure your lighter problems will stop. I have over 30 lighters and rarely ever have an issue and this has been going on for over 10 years.


----------



## Quicksmoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Cigary, I appreciate your reply but as I said, the Xikar Stratospheres are the ones that are giving me problems. Your advice on purging is very good but I assure you that I have learned the correct way to purge and fill so that can't be the problem in my case. I am a newbie here on the forum but certainly not as a smoker.

I was thinking about perhaps trying the Xikar Cirro which is supposed to be their newer "high altitude" lighter but am waiting to get more feedback from other forum members first.


----------



## Quicksmoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Well judging from the lack of replies so far I'm guessing that maybe there is no such thing. Guess I'll just keep buying different lighters till I find one that works well enough for me. Just ordered the newly released Xikar Cirro - maybe that will turn out to be the holy grail for higher altitudes. One can hope anyways right? At least there is the lifetime warranty...


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure if such a thing exists for butane .. but a propane grill requires a different mix based on altitude. What works at sea level won't burn in the Smokey mountains.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to carry a Windmill lighter when I backcountry skiied. Not that high, around 7000' above sea level, but it seemed to light fine for me. Once lit, it was damn near windproof with the little hot wire screen. I stopped carrying it because I found that I could still light a stove with a BIC lighter and the Windmill gobbled fuel from it's undersized reservoir too fast. I found that it would light reliably with the gas flow rate turned down a bit in higher altitude than I would have it at sea level. While the lighter has a good gasket seal, I found the catch that holds the lid down to be too easily opened. After finding it sprung open a couple times bouncing around in my pack I decided that it had to be carried more carefully or I'd end up breaking the hinge off. Seems a bit silly to go through all of the trouble of a good weather tight seal and make it spling open so easily.

The Windmill lighter is intended to be an expedition lighter, but you have to keep it warm. Except for windproofing, I've heard that torch lighters are generally less tolerant to high altitude. I found an article on the issue:

Going the distance: 8 lighters take the high altitude challenge

Looks like the Xikar EXII might be the ticket. It's a soft flame lighter which isn't going to be as windproof as a torch lighter, but it does have a hot wire ignition element which should help to keep the flame going a bit.

I think the problem with torch lighters is that they require a narrow range of air mix ratio which goes funny at high altitudes. I think the problem lies in the venturi design which draws air into the fuel stream not being able to pull enough air so your fuel mix runs too rich and can't ignite properly. Because you can't adjust the venting on the venturi to run the burner leaner, you run into rich burning at high altitude when air density drops. Soft flame lighters do not have this problem because they are designed to run super rich. Fuel is not completely burned which is why soft flame lighters provide a lazy yellow/orange flame whereas torch lighters run fuel air mix that gives a blue flame which indicates more complete combustion. If your torch lighter already is not working at altitude, it might be worth opening up the vents a bit with a Dremel tool so the burner can draw more air. If you manage to get your torch lighter to draw more air and light at high altitude, it'll be inappropriately vented for sea level use as it'll run too lean, but at least you can enjoy a cigar in the thin air.


----------



## Quicksmoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the in-depth reply KaChong. I had actually already read that article you linked to but it was a good find! I did a lot of searching on the web as well as the forum here before I posted. I agree that the soft flame would likely be more reliable at altitude but seeing how it is windy up here for much of the time I doubt it would work for me since I always smoke outdoors. It would also make touchups & maybe even roasting more difficult I would think. Hopefully the Xikar Cirro will work out for me which was also on that list. This is just one of the prices you pay for living in rarified air. :mmph:


----------



## spudman (May 4, 2015)

Dear Quicksmoke,
Sorry for a lack of an introduction in the new puffer section (I just joined a few minutes ago, but been lurking for a few months), but allow me to add my two cents....I liven small town in Idaho at about 4000 ft and love to hang around in Sawtooths and Yellowstone Park and have encountered same situation. I just purchased a Xikar Cirro/Cirros (?) lighter. I took it to Yellowstone a couple of weeks ago and got to an area around about 8200 feet. The lighter worked perfectly. It's on the heavier side and you will notice it's louder than most torch lighters, but it worked like a charm--with plenty of power. When pass over the mountain (10,000 ft) opens in a couple of weeks I intend to try it there and I'll let you know the results. I was reluctant to purchase it given the lack of reviews, but I give it a 10/10.


----------



## Quicksmoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks spudman. Yep, I have been using a Cirro for a couple of weeks now and it seems to be working well. I like it better than the Stratosphere so far.


----------

